# Travelling with a budgie?



## tarrynclaire

I apologise for the long post, but I need to describe all the details....

This summer my boyfriend and I will be moving from Portugal to England. There are different ways to do this journey. 

One is the plane journey, which is easy and is only a 2h30min flight. The second is the ferry, which requires driving to the port in Spain and then driving a little in England. The third, which neither of us has done before, is the Euro tunnel. This requires driving through Europe to France and driving under the channel to England. These two options will take much longer than a flight.

We want our budgie, Dexter, to be as happy and comfortable as possible during the journey. He is extremely tame and feels more than comfortable with us. Which would be the best option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Check with the airlines to determine their regulations with regard to traveling with a budgie.
In the US, most airlines will allow you to travel with your bird but have restrictions on the size/type of carrier and it must be able to fit under the seat in front of you. 
Generally, the cost is around $150.00 one way for the bird to travel.

You will need to check customs and animal control to see if quarantine is necessary and what health certificates you will need whether you travel by car or via plane.

I will be moving next month. 
I will be taking my 12 birds over 800+ miles in my car over a two day period with one overnight stop.

*


----------



## tarrynclaire

Thank you! I feel a lot more comfortable driving back with him now. I think he’d feel safer that way, too. 

Thanks for your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*You're very welcome.

Best wishes on your upcoming move! :hug:*


----------

